# 0-2-4-6-8



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Argh! I would like to force a d/l so I can play with 10B8. I've been trying and cant even get to the downloading new software screen. I've done many resets and tried it with and without hitting enter. I'd be satisfied if I could even just get to that d/l screen and still didnt get the update, but not getting to the d/l screen is driving me crazy!!

I read somewhere it could mess with the receiver by doing it, I guess I should just wait......I wanna play


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am working on an update post in the Software release thread.

Don't go too crazy with the 02468 right now...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Not sure if you will get it or not, but it's just a timing thing. You can only hit the keys one time I think then you have to reset again.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Shouldn't I beable to get the screen 'downloading new software' though? rather it actually downloads it or not?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya, like I said it's all about the timing of when you do the 02468 it took me a ton of times to get the timing right to get mine to do it. I haven't tried this time as I am almost positive it's not on this side of the world yet.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

LockMD said:


> Shouldn't I beable to get the screen 'downloading new software' though? rather it actually downloads it or not?


When the first blue screen appears hit the codes and nothing else. It will start the download. But don't expect anything. When it comes....it comes.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

woo hoo!!!! THANK YOU!!! 

Its downloading now........if I dont get it now I can wait.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks again Wolffpack, I was happy enough just to get to that screen. Since I'm on the west coast I figured if I could get to that screen my chances would be high in getting it and I did.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You're Welcome.

But did you get the new version or 10AF? This code will redownload the old version and it appears to install. In the top right corner of the download screen it will show what you're getting.

EDIT: Oh, for grins I just tried it and I'm getting 10B8 as I write this. Cool.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> EDIT: Oh, for grins I just tried it and I'm getting 10B8 as I write this. Cool.


And so did I, but I'm only getting 10AF here in MD.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You're Welcome.
> 
> But did you get the new version or 10AF? This code will redownload the old version and it appears to install. In the top right corner of the download screen it will show what you're getting.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, for grins I just tried it and I'm getting 10B8 as I write this. Cool.


How do you know before it's actually done downloading? Do all of those numbers at the top actually mean anything? Will this release fix all the problems of the world? Will Janet finally get back together with James? Will we ever see Chris again? These are the sands of a rolex. These are the Days of Our Forum.

Or something like that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually... yes... those numbers at the top do state which software version is downloading.

And yes... we will see Chris again... in one of his many forms.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> How do you know before it's actually done downloading? Do all of those numbers at the top actually mean anything? Will this release fix all the problems of the world? Will Janet finally get back together with James? Will we ever see Chris again? These are the sands of a rolex. These are the Days of Our Forum.
> 
> Or something like that.


Clint, you're slightly behind on the "gossip".  ...........James & Janet finally divorced, and Chris is............................................Oh, Where ever.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

LOL actually I didn't mean it that way but realized it after I typed it.

As for telling me whats downloading the last upgrade it gave the old number, rebooted and had the new version.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Clint, you're slightly behind on the "gossip".  ...........James & Janet finally divorced, and Chris is............................................Oh, Where ever.


Thats because my SL for Days of Our Forums won't record correctly.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You're Welcome.
> 
> But did you get the new version or 10AF? This code will redownload the old version and it appears to install. In the top right corner of the download screen it will show what you're getting.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, for grins I just tried it and I'm getting 10B8 as I write this. Cool.


Yes, I got it. Fun to play with something in an update.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I just did the 0 2 4 6 8 (evry time I type that I feel like a cheerleader) and I still have the old version. No joy in Florida for me yet.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> I just did the 0 2 4 6 8 (evry time I type that I feel like a cheerleader) and I still have the old version. No joy in Florida for me yet.


How about we try Earl's numbering.............1,2,3, 574? :lol:

Nope...........better erase this one. Might be confusing.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> How about we try Earl's numbering.............1,2,3, 574? :lol:
> 
> Nope...........better erase this one. Might be confusing.


1,2,3, 574..............it turned the kitchen light off.:lol:

HMC is just around the corner.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

!rolling :uglyhamme :thats: ...........I got real "weak" on that one.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Even tried my de-act'd R15 for giggles. No "love" here either....

BTW, what in the heck is the HR20p Earl refers to (as comparred to the HR20)?


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

No luck here I tryed it also


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HR20p is the multi-thousand dollar version of the HR20.

The one that is intended for the very high end home theater systems.

Rack Mounted, with 4" LCD screen in the unit, plus a variety of other features.

Even though you already found the thread (Morgan)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55847


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

Forced a download here in San Francisco. Still 10AF. Yada Yada Yada. Maybe the Easter Bunny will bring me the 10B8 download.


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

OK, I take back my last post. I just got the 10B8 here in San Francisco. Nice features so far. Going to play now.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I didnt see anyone mention that forcing an upgrade wipes all your guide data when it resets and clears your to do list.

So if you dont get the newest update your guide data is minimal for hours/days and your to do list is next to useless to verfiy recordings for a while. Then its going to clear again when you actually do get the update.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20p is the multi-thousand dollar version of the HR20.
> 
> The one that is intended for the very high end home theater systems.
> 
> ...


Yes search does work well. Thank you kindly for reply just the same... I was wondering what the heck you were referring to over at TCF  .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A new twist on the 02468 upgrade process...

I have two R15's. I have set one of them up to use the alternate "AV1/AV2" code rather than the DTV code.

When I tried to force the update on that unit, it did not work. After 2 attempts, I decided to try and use the DTV position rather than the AV1 position. Bingo! New software found and downloaded.

And, after all 3 resets, including getting the new software, once the unit was back up and running, it was still properly configured to use the AV1 remote.

So when you do a reset, during the very initial phases of the reboot (when the blue screen first appears), the R15 is using default configuration for the remote, but restores custom configuration once it completes start-up.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl... GREAT FIND..

That is a tidbit that doesn't mean much, but one that can save a LOT of frustration.


----------

